# My moderately OK new HT setup...



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok... seems for qualifications sake, I am embarrased to post my setup for a second time here.. Ive never won anything in my life, but I sure could use the GIK panels for help with this echo chamber of an extremely un-orthodox type HT room....

Well I just finished my HT setup, and I am extremely pleased with it so far..
New house so I finally got what I always wanted {for now}
Sound is fantastic from this setup, and just shakes my house.
Paradigms are awesome, I wish I could have afforded the Signature Series, but someday it will happen. Painting this week, and then to start room treatments. :help: :surrender: 
Slow going, but its awesome how its all come together so far....
I will update new pics the changes I have made soon... 

Paradigm Studio .v4s
Studio 100's, CC-690 and 20's for rears....
SVS PB12-Plus/2
Rotel RMB-1095 200x5
Pioneer Elite 82 - pre/pro (temp) Maybe a Statement D2 or Rotels next gen Pre/Pro
Dish HD DVR
Panasonic 50" 9uk
Yamaha DVD/divx player
Modded Xbox for streaming from Dual terabyte servers for music, movies, & pics across Cat6e Gigabyte network.










































Respectfully :T 

Warp


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice setup, Love those Paradigms


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

i love big center channel speakers.


----------

